# Motores paso a paso (con driver/controlador)



## cryingwolf (Oct 10, 2008)

hola.... les cuento

hace ya rato q tengo ganas de usar un motor paso a paso (tengo bastantes.. de todo tipo tamaño y forma)

ya hice varias experiencias conectandolos a mi interface por puerto paralelo y manejando la secuencia desde QuickBasic. el problema es q la interface es con reles y por eso no va muy rapido el motor.


mi duda es q tipo de controlador o driver para estos motores se puede usar facilmente.

tengo de una Epson FX-870 los 2 motores paso a paso q trae y me interesaba usar el integradito q traia la impresora para manejarlo

en la placa hay 2 controladores:

SLA7024ME --> lo busque y encontre el pdf y si es un controlador de motores... el tema es q no entiendo.. no viene con un esquema de como conectarlo

ųPA1476H --> de ese no encontre nada... es el mas chico asi q mejor si se puede usar el otro

mas abajo les dejo el pdf del SLA 7024


----------



## jomainbe (Oct 10, 2008)

Usa el L293. Es lo más común.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 11, 2008)

en el datasheet si hay un esquema de conexión, a motores pap simples unipolares tipicos.

yo creo q voy a usar este integrado junto a una interface de stk para controlar 1 cnc 3d para crear plaquetas de circuito impreso, como proyecto de mecatronica.

saludos.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 14, 2009)

Solo un comentario. Los motores a pasos no son muy rápidos que digamos. Una buena velocidad para un PAP es de unas 500RPM. Ciertamente algunos alcanzan algo más pero no es la regla.

Te dejo el siguiente enlace que corresponde a unas especificaciones. Observa las curvas TORQUE-VELOCIDAD. Tal vez te aclaren un poco.

http://www.sdindustrial.com.mx/cont...s.pdf?osCsid=c71021a7850e96bdb8a65d4875a55ecf

Saludos.


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 20, 2009)

ahh buen aporte. lo q pasa es q lo q busco es control de precisión digamos... no tanta velocidad. suponiendo q el motor gire a la velocidad q giraba en la impresora.... alcanza y sobra.... el tema es poder controlarlo bien con precisión.

saludos


----------



## Dahianna (Mar 20, 2009)

Me han puesto un circuito donde tengo que driver un motor paso a paso  unipolar de 5voltios, me han explicado pero nada q entender he pensado usar registro de desplazamiento up/dowm pero no me resulta porque es cd4029 y comienza desde el 15 es decir comienza desde 1 fijo.

me podrian ayudar?


----------



## electromovimiento_2 (Abr 10, 2009)

entra aca:    http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/L/2/9/3/L293.shtml


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

Si tu motor es bipolar (tienes que poner un cable en positivo y otro en negativo y despues cambiarlos), no hay de otra que un L293 o un 298(como el 293 pero en peineta y para mas amperaje).

Si tu motor es unipolar (de los que tienen 5 cables, y que cuatro conectan a un central), te sale mejor un ULN2008, que es un arreglo de 8 transistores en un encapsulado, lo conectas a la salida de tu LPT en vez de los reelevadores (o ya para el caso, ahorratelo tambien, y usa los transistores que manejan a los reelevadores).

Dahianna, si vas a mi pagina de internet (www.mosfetgarage.com), y vas a la sección de descargas, tengo un proyecto para microcontrolador que maneja un motor PAP cualquiera con un L293D y un PIC, el codigo fuente esta en el paquete, es facil de encontrar porque hasta el momento es lo unico que tengo ahi , echale un ojo y si te sirve usalo.
(p.d. si te sirve, te mando la información de como modificarlo a tus necesidades)


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 15, 2009)

amigo visita esta pagina ,,tenes tutorial de como hacerte el driver para tu pap y tambien una cnc casera
es muy buena pagina se las recomiendo 
http://www.esteca55.com.ar
saludos


----------



## albertomagana (Abr 17, 2009)

cryingwolf dijo:
			
		

> ahh buen aporte. lo q pasa es q lo q busco es control de precisión digamos... no tanta velocidad. suponiendo q el motor gire a la velocidad q giraba en la impresora.... alcanza y sobra.... el tema es poder controlarlo bien con precisión.
> 
> saludos



Qué tal, he estado trabajando con unos controladores de varias impresoras (estos bipolares) y lo que debes hacer es desoldar las patitas de control, suponiendo que tienes todavía completo tu circuito de la impresora, así no te tendrás que preocupas por seleccionar voltaje de referencia, resistores sense, capacitor y delay, corriente adecuada para el motor, sólo proporcionarás las palabras con los bits de control deseados, a lo que veo en el diagrama del integrado que mencionas SLA7024ME necesitas desoldar 5,6, 16,17 y conectar un cable al GND por cada par de control (serán 4 y 15 para A y B), para el control necesitas acercarte lo más que se pueda a un "microstepping" y según el documento lo más preciso es el HalfStepping (2-1-2 Sequence), de acuerdo a esa tablita tendrás que mandarle los bits de control correspondientes a las entradas, 5-A', 6=A, 15=B' = 16=B.


----------



## LORD KSPER (Abr 17, 2009)

Hola a todos

Habra algun circuito que no utilice microcontroladores o la pc, tengo este SLA7024ME, busco algo como avance, retroceso, con velocidad varible si es posible, he buscao algo pero no doy, 

gracias de antemano


----------



## karl (Abr 17, 2009)

Puedes hacer un secuenciador usando un 4022 (una sola dirección, velocidad variable), controlado por un 555, para tener reversa necesitas un secuenciador reversible (no se si haya comerciales), o hacer el secuenciador con compuertas o flip flops, y para ello necesitas hacer un circuito combinacional que te de los movimientos que quieres, el cual va a ser grande te digo.
Para que te des una idea ve la tabla en el post anterior al tuyo, A,/A,B,/B son los estados de las salidas, y sequence es #de pulsos que han pasado.

Lo que necesitas hacer es que el circuito cambie de estado por un pulso de reloj, si A esta prendido, el interruptor esta en avance y llega el pulso de reloj, prende B, si no prende D.

Si eres más ambicioso, puedes hacer cuatro osciladores que controlen las salidas de un puente H y controlar tu motor por puras frecuencias (no es recomendable, ya que un error en las frecuencias te va a traer errores de paso y va a hacer que tu motor se trabe)


----------

